# Promo si partes per procuratores comparerent



## Lamb67

_Primo si_ _partes per procuratores comparerent, mandatis exhibitis utrique parti prefigitur terminus ad dicendum et dandum in scriptis tam contra mandata hinc inde exhibita quam contra personas procuratorum_, _(nec non ipsi reo contra commissionem impetratam eis copia exhibitorum, facienda infra terminum eis datum.)_

If at first they compared the function with undergovernors, the limit is pre-affixed to each party to tell and commit by orders and dislays in laws against orders at this side to such a degree as against the personalities of undergovernors at that. 

_'ad dicendum et dandum'_ seems to be difficult for me here and those words in the bracket will be dealt with next time.

Hope any assistance.

Thanks.


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

I translate it for you, roughly  
"First if the parts proceed to judgment through procurators, after the exposure of the orders , it is estabilished a limit(temporal limit) to each part  to declare and to give through documents  objections to the mandates and henceforth to the  proofs , as well toward the undergovernors themselves, (Neither it shouldn t be given to the parties the responsibility to give all the expositions to the court assigned to them (to the parties) , these expositions  must be made by the limit that was imposed to them(to  the parties))

I hope I made it clear for you ( sorry for my english )


----------



## Lamb67

Is 'comparerent' an imperfect subjunctive because after si ? 

A limit (temporal limit), where did you deduce 'temporal limit' from the Latin text ? 

And in which manner did you get the following 'through documents objections' ? ---My guess is ' in scriptis'.


'Nec non' is defined as 'and also' in one dictionary,http://www.archives.nd.edu/cgi-bin/lookup.pl?stem=nec&ending=


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

"Comparerent" is a impf.  on its own , in this case after si it express a possibility 
"prefigitur terminus" , terminus  means "limit,end" in this case " a temporal limit"
"in scriptis " means "through documents/written papers"
contra  litterally means "toward,against , in front of"
" in scriptis contra mandata"  = against the mandates through written papers/documents -> so objections 
you re right fot that "nec non " so it ll be ( and also the parties are obliged to give to the court assigned to them  all the expositions , which  must be made by the prefiged limit)
ipsio reo facienda (copia) = litt.  the same  party has to produce the amount (copia)


----------



## Lamb67

That dictionary says:
*compareo* -parere -parui [to appear , be visible; to be present, be in existence

In your translation is proceed to judgement. Why is there this gap ?

Which part is the Latin equivalent to' ..to the court..'?

Thanks.


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Cause obviously this texts is related to trials and courthouses, comparere ad judicium = to appear in trial , however often "ad judicium" is omitted."Comparere" litterally would mean " To appear together".


----------



## Lamb67

Please continue with my ' to court' question and what does impertratam mean ?

Thanks


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

"commissio" = court,commission
impetrata comes from "impetrare" = to obtain through request, be granted
"commissio impetrata " = litt. " The court/commission that has been obtained/procured"


----------

